# Icone Mac / PC



## marionbellin (26 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je dois faire un CD de données. J'ai créé des icones sur mon mac (c'est plus joli!) pour chaque fichier mais cela n'apparaît pas sur les PC. Y a t-il une solution?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2006)

bonsoir Marion,

Il faut que ces icônes soient au format universel PNG. 
Si tel est le cas, cela fonctionnera également sur PC.
Tu peux utiliser Pixadex pour effectuer ton exportation.


----------



## marionbellin (28 Avril 2006)

Merci, 

Je ne sais pas trop ce que cela signifie mais je vais déjà cherche Pixadex et voir à quoi ca sert.

xxxx


----------



## marionbellin (28 Avril 2006)

J'ai pixadex, j'ai vu commetn exporter en PNG. 
Il suffit que je colle l'icone dans les info du fichier et c'est tout? On pourra les voir sur PC? Je me langui d'essayer ca au bureau demain ùatin

MERCI


----------



## marionbellin (28 Avril 2006)

j'ai testé et envoyé le fichier sur un PC, toujours pas d'icone, peut être que ca ne fonctionne qu'avec gravure CD ?


----------



## AuGie (30 Avril 2006)

Avec Pixadex, tu peux expoter dans de multiples formats, utilise le format .ico pour les Pc


----------



## Php21 (30 Avril 2006)

C'est .ico où .png ??
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

.ico sur PC.


----------

